# הטירוף החל



## חפצי13 (8/6/14)

הטירוף החל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ביקשתי מהחתן המיועד שנקפוץ להורים שלו ביחד ונשב על רשימת מוזמנים (חשוב לציין שזה הבן הראשון שהם מחתנים - לכן, הם נטולי ניסיון בעליל) - הוא אמר שאין צורך והם יסתדרו.
עכשיו אני מקבלת צילום של הרשימה - לא ידעתי אם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 או 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: אבא שלו רשם בצורה מאוד מתומצתת את מספר האנשים שהוא רוצה להזמין מהעבודה שלו ומהעבודה של אמא שלו - בלי שמות, בלי לפרט מי מגיע עם בן זוג, מי מגיע לבד - פשוט סיכם את הכל בX אנשים (שתבינו, לחלק הוא החשיב את בני הזוג ולחלק הוא לא החשיב).
התקשרתי אליו, ניסיתי להסביר לו את הרציונל מאחורי "רשימת מוזמנים" - לא הגענו להסכמה. הוא הסביר לי שהוא רוצה לתלות הזמנה במקום העבודה שלו עם רשימה מתחתיה - מי שירצה לבוא ימלא את השם שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואז גיליתי שיש עוד אנשים מהעבודה שהוא רוצה להזמין - הוא פשוט לא בטוח שהם יבואו אז הוא לא סופר אותם (שלא תתבלבלו - הוא יזמין אותם, רק בלי לספור אותם).
הרג אותי.
דיברתי עם חבר שלי - בהתחלה גם הוא לא הבין את הרציונל (מסתבר שזה תורשתי) ועכשיו הוא סתם מתעצבן על זה שנצטרך לעשות את זה בלחץ.
בקיצור, עכשיו אני יותר 'קלולס' לגבי המוזמנים שלהם ממה שהייתי לפני שקיבלתי את ה"רשימה", ומחר יש לנו פגישה במקום שמצא חן בעינינו, היינו שם כבר בשבוע שעבר, ואנחנו הולכים מחר לעשות מו"מ.
מה עושים???


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

יש לי תחושה של דז'ה וו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|חבול 
אני רק אגיד לך בקצרה: הייתי בדיוק שם! והסוף הכל מסתדר וכל הלחץ מתבהר ומרגישים מפגרים רצח אחרי החתונה על כל הלחץ והריבים המיותרים...

אני תיכף אחפש את ההודעה שלי - שתראי את העצות החכמות שנתנו לי, רק דבר אחד - אל תדברי עם ההורים שלו ובטח שאל תתווכחי, את ממש לא רוצה להיכנס לשם זה רק יעשה רע לכולם. ההורים שלו - תסבירי לו את העניינים ושרק הוא יתעסק איתם!!


----------



## חפצי13 (8/6/14)

סבבה 
אני כבר מרגישה את התחושה של "איזה מפגרת יצאתי שנלחצתי ככה" - שבטוח תגיע עוד כמה חודשים


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

לא את לא, כמעט כולנו ככה 
בבקשה, תבלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=173965856


----------



## חפצי13 (8/6/14)

את לא מבינה בכלל 
אחרי כל הודעה שקראתי - באתי להגיב: "יוווו זה בדיוק כמו אצלנו" ו"גם לי אמרו את זה" ו"בא לי ללכת לרבנות וזהו" (שזה מבחינתי האיום בהא הידיעה)




אני מרגישה שאני הופכת לבריידזילה (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) מוקדם הצפוי - בא לי לתת לעצמי איזה כאפה


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

אז תירגעי ותנשמי עמוק, תהיה לך חתונה מדהימה לא משנה מה, כי את הולכת להתאחד עם האדם שאת אוהבת.

קחי את העצות שנתנו לי, הן טובות, ואחרי החתונה, כשתהיי רגועה ומחוייכת, זכרי לתת אותן לכלות אחרות!

שיהיה במזל ובפנאן!!!


----------



## חפצי13 (8/6/14)

תודה י'מתוקה


----------



## elinoket (9/6/14)

לגבי המקום 
תנסו להעריך ולפי זה לסגור (תמיד אפשר להוסיף מוזמנים, להוריד זה כבר סיפור אחר....)
אצלי אני פשוט דיברתי עם ההורים שלי והוא עם ההורים שלו שיחתילו להסגר על רשימה ולהשיג לנו את הטלפונים/כתובות ואחר כך הושבתי כל הורה בנפרד ועברתי איתו על הרשימה שלו (רשמתי את הטלפון, שם וכמות מוזמנים).
לא היה קל אבל זה עשה את העבודה.
וכן גם אם צריך להסביר כמה פעמים את הרציונל, לא לוותר על זה בשום אופן


----------



## Another Girl (9/6/14)

גם אני באותו מקום בדיוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט הסברתי שוב את הרציונל של רשימה, ואסתדר עם מה שאקבל. לגבי תליית ההזמנה במקום העבודה - ויתרתי לאבא שלי על זה. הגעתי למסקנה שכמות המוזמנים שאולי תגיע משם (אם בכלל) לא שווה את ההרגשה הרעה שלו. אבל זה מעלה את הסעיף, אין ספק...


----------



## דובי1401 (10/6/14)

ווואווו בהחלט תחושה של דה ז'ה וו!! 
הייתי שם לפני חודשיים יקירתי....מכירה את זה על בשרי וזה לא קל...
האטימות שעוטפת את ההורים שלו זה משהו שצריך בשבילו רסקיו שלם לפני שאת מסבירה משהו....
לשמחתי הרבה בעלי דווקא הבין אותי, והבין את הסיבות לרשימה מפורטת, פשוט לא הצלחנו לגרום להורים שלו להבין .....
אני מציעה (גם אם זה מאוחר מדי, למרות שזה לא מאוחר מדי עד שאת לא מתחתנת חח) שתלכי אליהם עם דף מודפס ומסודר של טבלה ובה יש שם האורח, מספר אנשים ומספרי נייד , לשבת איתם אחד אחד... ולרשום את שמות כל האורחים עם מספרים מעודכנים בשביל לבצע לאחר מכן את אישורי ההגעה.... מאוד מומלץ לעשות את האישורים כי זה מביא לך פחות או יותר תמונה כוללת .
בקיצור............קחי הרבהההה אויר ותעשי את זה.
אצלי החמה שלי החליטה שהיא מוסיפה לי אנשים גם כמה ימים לפני החתונה....... כשכבר היו 730 מוזמנים.... 
אז באמת המון סבלנות, את לא חייבת מספר מדויק של אנשים כשאת הולכת לפגישה עם האולם, זה ברור גם להם שאת לא יודעת מספר מדויק... 
שיהיה המון בהצלחה, והמון המון המוןןן סבלנות עם כל מי שסובב אותך ולא משתף פעולה כמו שצריך...
זה עובר  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למזלנו חח


----------



## ivgy1980 (11/6/14)

עושים חתונה צנועה בלי בלאגן 
כל הריבים של לפני החתונה, בשביל לארגן אירוע חד פעמי של 4 שעות, פשוט לא שווים את זה.


----------

